# [Gentoo] Pour un nouveau modèle de distribution ?

## VikingB

Des nouvelles de Gentoo ici :

Gentoo Linux Cancels Distribution

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3774466

----------

## d2_racing

Que dire de plus que vous devez lire son blog ici : http://blog.funtoo.org/2008/09/gentoo-20081-release-solutions.html

Daniel prend la peine faire un nouvel outil. J'ai hâte de voir si les devs vont bien vouloir essayer son programme.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ces liens.

Aaah, la politique  :Smile: 

Après, je pense qu'il faut nuancer, les builds de DR sont des instantannées, mais il n'y a pas de process de stabilisation de versions avec chasse aux bugs. Bon, ceci dit, ce n'est pas ce qui nous empêche d'utiliser ses builds  :Smile: 

Je suppose aussi que cette lubbie (achtung, troll detected) de vouloir fournir un installeur sur le liveCD n'a pas arrangé les choses en matière de maintenance et de délais...

Il suffit de voir le nombre de mises à jour du SysRescCD... Bientôt une officialisation de son statut de LiveCD Gentoo pour fins gourmets?  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

De plus, je sais pas si vous savez, mais il est rendu avec un arbre : http://github.com/funtoo/portage-new/wikis

Au rythme où il va, il va avoir sa propre distribution d'ici à quelques mois.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Après, je pense qu'il faut nuancer, les builds de DR sont des instantannées, mais il n'y a pas de process de stabilisation de versions avec chasse aux bugs.

 

En fait, techniquement, si. Les builds en question sont réalisés à partir des versions "stables" des paquets présents dans l'arbre. Autrement dit, un binaire qui sort de ce processus est le même que celui qu'un usager peut obtenir chez lui en "tenant à jour" tout simplement son système.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Il suffit de voir le nombre de mises à jour du SysRescCD... Bientôt une officialisation de son statut de LiveCD Gentoo pour fins gourmets? 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Après, je pense qu'il faut nuancer, les builds de DR sont des instantannées, mais il n'y a pas de process de stabilisation de versions avec chasse aux bugs. 
> 
> En fait, techniquement, si. Les builds en question sont réalisés à partir des versions "stables" des paquets présents dans l'arbre. Autrement dit, un binaire qui sort de ce processus est le même que celui qu'un usager peut obtenir chez lui en "tenant à jour" tout simplement son système.

 

Je pensais plus à une validation une fois que tout est rassemblé, pas une validation unitaire de chaque composant (déjà effectuée en amont). Parce que des versions stables présentes dans portage qui ne cohabitent pas, j'en ai encore une sur les bras en ce moment même  :Smile:  (ok, c'est pas toujours la dernière stable, n'empêche... je sors, oui je sais  :Smile: )

----------

